# Sadly starting a thread for Cooper



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry....my thoughts and prayers are with you and Cooper.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry to hear this news about your dear Cooper. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and Cooper. 
Our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, how painful for you. I'm so sorry.

I don't know much at all about this cancer in dogs, but since it sounds as if it's currently confined to the single tumor, would that make a difference for the outcome if you went ahead with removal?

Sending hopeful thoughts and a hug your way...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I know too well the struggle about how to proceed with a senior who has a tumor. All I know to do is tell you about our experiences with Joker. 

My boy was 11 when we found him lethargic and barely responsive one Sunday morning, with gray gums. He had taken a hard fall the day before and I suspected a ruptured spleen. We rushed him to the emergency vet and they confirmed my suspicions. Since he was otherwise in good health, we opted for the surgery. I was thrilled with the pathology report came back "consistent with benign hematoma."

A few months later Joker developed a growth on his foot that our vet believed to be a mast cell tumor. After multiple consultations, we had the growth removed. The mass was an infection, and my boy got better after it was removed.

Last spring, an x-ray revealed a stone in Joker's bladder and an abdominal mass that "didn't belong there." I had a lot of reservations about putting him through another abdominal surgery at 13, but the vets persuaded me that he was in good shape for it. So, to make a long story shorter, the stones are out, the mass (again benign) is out, and Joker, now 14, enjoys his life. I don't know how long we will have him, but he is still leaping onto his sofa and asserting every single Senior Privilege he can identify.

I share all of this to assure you that Goldens older than Cooper have come through invasive surgery with flying colors. No two dogs are exactly alike and your circumstance is a hard one. We all know you will make your decisions about Cooper with enormous love and devotion to his best interests.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Oh, how painful for you. I'm so sorry.
> 
> I don't know much at all about this cancer in dogs, but since it sounds as if it's currently confined to the single tumor, would that make a difference for the outcome if you went ahead with removal?
> 
> Sending hopeful thoughts and a hug your way...


Thanks Noreaster. Surgery is the treatment of choice from what I've been told by my vet, but I will know more when we go to the oncologist. I was concerned about metastasis because lung cancer in humans tends to spread widely, most commonly the liver and brain. To rule that out, it would require more extensive diagnostics like CT scans and MRIs. In dogs, I'm told it tends to only spread to other parts of the lung which can be seen well on an xray. His chest xray looks clear aside from the tumor so that's a bit of good news. And, it's contained in a single lobe making surgery a bit more simple. That being said, it's an awfully painful surgery with a potentially long recovery on an old dog. So, I'm not making any real decisions until I talk to the specialists, but surgery "could" offer a cure if there is no spread.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing with me your experiences GoldensGirl. That's exactly why I turned to this forum! Your poor Joker has sure been through a lot and it's good to hear he is still doing so well. I do know about "senior privileges", those sad brown eyes only get more endearing when the face around them turns white . I will keep Joker in mind when we talk to the oncologist.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bodiesmummy said:


> Thanks so much for sharing with me your experiences GoldensGirl. That's exactly why I turned to this forum! Your poor Joker has sure been through a lot and it's good to hear he is still doing so well. I do know about "senior privileges", those sad brown eyes only get more endearing when the face around them turns white . I will keep Joker in mind when we talk to the oncologist.


Joker would argue that he is not "poor" at all!  Goldens are resilient. Putting my boy through surgery was a hard choice, especially last spring. But we traded a few weeks of inconvenience and discomfort for a lot of life! He shows no signs of giving up any time soon. A recent "Full body function" blood test gave results consistent with a much younger dog, so age isn't everything.

Good luck to you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this news about your beautiful Cooper. 

Hugs to you, sending my thoughts and prayers also to you both.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for the bad news. I hope Cooper will have be with you for a long time to come.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Very sorry to hear about Cooper, I wish you the best of luck in what ever you decide to do.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Cooper. Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, and praying that you are able to make the right decision. One thing going your way, is with your experience, understand more about these things than the average dog owner.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Update on Cooper- our visit to UC Davis did NOT go as planned. I will say that I was very impressed with their cancer center and the vet student and resident that examined him (both GR owners as well). Due to their thoroughness, they unfortunately found 2 masses that they did not like the feel of. One in his armpit and one on his butt, neither of which were felt by my regular vet. He has a bunch of "old dog" fatty lumps which have been checked, but these felt wrong so they did needle aspirations on both. Preliminary results came back as 2 different cancers unrelated to the lung mass! He had an abdominal ultrasound which was clean. Since the chance of him having 3 different cancers is unlikely, we took him back for tissue biopsies of the 2 new lumps (they can't do that for the lung mass without surgery). We have to wait a week or 2 for those results, but the resident and attending oncologist feel that the 2 new lumps will probably come back as some form of sarcoma and that the lung mass, while not looking typical for spread of sarcoma, is probably the same as well. So, surgery is now off the table  and we will be discussing the merits of chemo once the results are back. The good news is he doesn't act sick, the lumps aren't painfull and he still runs with me and wants to chase the bunnies. He thinks UC Davis is the land of endless dog cookies and ice cream cones. I'll update again when I know more and to get advice about chemo if that's an option. In the meantime, Cooper and I hope everyone and their pups enjoy the holidays and wish you all good health in 2015!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thinking of you both, will keep you both in my prayers. 

Good to hear he's enjoying each day, he's a beautiful Old Gold.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

So sorry that you have to wait for results, hope they manage to get them back to you before Christmas so you can start a plan. What a good job they did finding the two new lumps. I hope that chemo is an option for you. Think Cooper is going to be spoilt even more over Christmas and so he should, he is beautiful. Positive thoughts for you both.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Medical science is unbelievable now, it has progressed so far just during my lifetime. Please keep doing what you are doing and living each day to it's fullest, that is what Cooper is doing!

You have clearly found a marvelous place for treatment and G-d willing they will be able to keep Cooper feeling groovy for years to come.

Please know that I for one (and I am sure many others here) will be praying for you and Cooper. HUGS


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so glad that Cooper is happy and carefree....when all is said and done, that is what matters most. Im sorry that you must carry the worry. :-(


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Cooper's troubles. He is very handsome and will hopefully remain happy for a long time to come.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just read your initial post and the update on Cooper. I'm sorry you are facing this with Cooper especially so soon after Bodie's diagnosis.

My last golden, Harley went through something very similar. He had a recurring infiltrative lipoma on his front limb that was surgically removed twice. When it was back for the third time I scheduled surgery to have the limb amputated. The lipoma was benign and Harley was an otherwise healthy approximately 7-8 year old golden and the surgeon felt he would do well as a tripawd. The morning of the scheduled surgery a routine chest x-ray revealed two masses, one on each lung. The masses were approximately 4 and 6 cm. They were located on the peripheral of the lungs which sounds like similar location for Bodie. I also had a fine needle aspiration of one of the masses and the results confirmed a carcinoma but the pathologist was not able to confirm the type of cancer. Like Bodie, the pathologist and oncologist felt that Harley had two different kinds of cancer. Harley had absolutely no symptoms from the lung tumors, full of energy. the oncologist started him on chlorambucil (an oral chemo that I administered daily). He did so well and there was minimal growth of the tumors that the oncologist spoke to the surgeon and recommended that she "debulk" the tumor on his leg. This was done and within two weeks he was back to running like a two-year old. Blood work was done and the plan was for him to go back on a chemo protocol. Unfortunately, now his platelets were down to 42,000. The oncologist believed this to be auto-immune related and he went on high dose prednisone (80 mg/day). Within a month or so he began to spiral down. 

My understanding was that primary lung tumors are probably more common than we realize but since dogs really don't show symptoms until they are very bad we probably are not aware of them or like in the case of Cooper and Harley, they are found in a routine x-ray when presenting the dog for something else. I also believe that tumors that are on the peripheral of the lung are a much better location if surgery is being considered and also there is room for growth so to speak. I truly believe that if Harley did not have the platelet issue he would have lived longer since the lung tumors were not presenting any problems. Here is a link that gives more details of Harley's medical journey His Name is Harley — An Honorary Tripawd

Good luck with Cooper.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry about what's happening with Cooper. I hope you have a long time with him.

These cancers are being discovered a lot sooner than they used to be. We only found out about our last Golden's hemangiosarcoma at the last minute, a day before we lost him.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wishing you all the best in treating Cooper!! Always amazes me to find things that show no symptoms. Enjoy him as he enjoys life and have great holidays together!!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

KathyL said:


> I just read your initial post and the update on Cooper. I'm sorry you are facing this with Cooper especially so soon after Bodie's diagnosis.
> 
> My last golden, Harley went through something very similar. He had a recurring infiltrative lipoma on his front limb that was surgically removed twice. When it was back for the third time I scheduled surgery to have the limb amputated. The lipoma was benign and Harley was an otherwise healthy approximately 7-8 year old golden and the surgeon felt he would do well as a tripawd. The morning of the scheduled surgery a routine chest x-ray revealed two masses, one on each lung. The masses were approximately 4 and 6 cm. They were located on the peripheral of the lungs which sounds like similar location for Bodie. I also had a fine needle aspiration of one of the masses and the results confirmed a carcinoma but the pathologist was not able to confirm the type of cancer. Like Bodie, the pathologist and oncologist felt that Harley had two different kinds of cancer. Harley had absolutely no symptoms from the lung tumors, full of energy. the oncologist started him on chlorambucil (an oral chemo that I administered daily). He did so well and there was minimal growth of the tumors that the oncologist spoke to the surgeon and recommended that she "debulk" the tumor on his leg. This was done and within two weeks he was back to running like a two-year old. Blood work was done and the plan was for him to go back on a chemo protocol. Unfortunately, now his platelets were down to 42,000. The oncologist believed this to be auto-immune related and he went on high dose prednisone (80 mg/day). Within a month or so he began to spiral down.
> 
> ...


Thank you for detailing your experience with Harley. I read your blog too and I am grateful for you sharing what you and he went through. Information is power as they say. It saddens me to see the younger dogs like Harley with cancer. Cooper is a rescue as well and we are very aware that we have been lucky to have him in our lives for 10 years. Honestly, based on GR's avg life span, he's right there. As long as he's happy and loving life (and people, other dogs, cats, bunnies, FOOD, balls, sticks, water, etc etc) then I'm happy. The minute he's not, we will peacefully send him to join Bodie and all the other great GRs at the bridge.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Have been thinking about you today. Hope that you have some positive news.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to read the news about Cooper. 

This horrible disease in so many forms appears far too often in the wonderful breed.

Sending you love and positive thoughts as you navigate this journey with sweet Cooper. Enjoy every moment today, tomorrow and during the holidays. May you have many more tomorrows with your sweet boy.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Thought I would update you all on Cooper's biopsy results. The lump in his armpit is grade 3 soft tissue sarcoma and the one on his butt is a grade 2 sarcoma. They are somewhat different tumors and possibly not related and we will never know for sure about his lung mass as they would have to remove it to get a definitive diagnosis. Surgery followed by chemo and radiation are the treatments of choice normally and , in the case of a single STS that has not spread, the prognosis is good. I say that for those of you who may deal with this in the future. STS has a good response when managed aggressively. Since Cooper has 2 lumps and a lung mass, he is not a candidate for surgery. Chemo with doxirubicin is an option. It's normally used after surgery to kill off any remaining cancer cells, but may offer some slowing of growth of his existing tumors. "May" being the operative word and at the cost of possible side effects. It has been suggested by the oncologist and my regular vet that we try one dose and see how he does. We did not discuss the cost of this chemo and the required blood tests though. I don't have pet insurance (won't make THAT mistake again now that I have had 2 dogs with cancer and a kidney failure cat in the same year!) so it does impact my decision making. I'm in the research stage right now trying to get as much information I can so I can make an educated decision, but there's A LOT of info out there! Between the veterinary community's science based opinions and the more holistic avenue, it's a veritable quagmire of "this works, no it doesn'ts". He's been on a high protein, low carb food, fish oil and K9 Immunity since we found the lung mass. I have read Dr. Dressler's Dog Cancer Survival Guide, and while some of the ingredients in his Apocaps (mainly milk thistle) have had studies done showing positive results, the cost for a dog Cooper's size is pretty steep and the feeding schedule for the pills is difficult for someone who works and is gone for at least 9 hrs a day. If anyone has used them I would love to hear your experience, good or bad. If anyone has any other suggestions about supplements or nutriceuticals I should investigate, please tell me about them. My main goal is to keep Cooper as comfortable and pain free as he is right now for as long as possible because my big 'ol goofy boy deserves it!!
Cooper and I wish all of your and your fur babies a wonderful Christmas full of happy times and stockings full of dog treats!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear the news about Cooper. Sending you healing prayers and thoughts for you and Cooper. Take care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*



Bodiesmummy said:


> Thought I would update you all on Cooper's biopsy results. The lump in his armpit is grade 3 soft tissue sarcoma and the one on his butt is a grade 2 sarcoma. They are somewhat different tumors and possibly not related and we will never know for sure about his lung mass as they would have to remove it to get a definitive diagnosis. Surgery followed by chemo and radiation are the treatments of choice normally and , in the case of a single STS that has not spread, the prognosis is good. I say that for those of you who may deal with this in the future. STS has a good response when managed aggressively. Since Cooper has 2 lumps and a lung mass, he is not a candidate for surgery. Chemo with doxirubicin is an option. It's normally used after surgery to kill off any remaining cancer cells, but may offer some slowing of growth of his existing tumors. "May" being the operative word and at the cost of possible side effects. It has been suggested by the oncologist and my regular vet that we try one dose and see how he does. We did not discuss the cost of this chemo and the required blood tests though. I don't have pet insurance (won't make THAT mistake again now that I have had 2 dogs with cancer and a kidney failure cat in the same year!) so it does impact my decision making. I'm in the research stage right now trying to get as much information I can so I can make an educated decision, but there's A LOT of info out there! Between the veterinary community's science based opinions and the more holistic avenue, it's a veritable quagmire of "this works, no it doesn'ts". He's been on a high protein, low carb food, fish oil and K9 Immunity since we found the lung mass. I have read Dr. Dressler's Dog Cancer Survival Guide, and while some of the ingredients in his Apocaps (mainly milk thistle) have had studies done showing positive results, the cost for a dog Cooper's size is pretty steep and the feeding schedule for the pills is difficult for someone who works and is gone for at least 9 hrs a day. If anyone has used them I would love to hear your experience, good or bad. If anyone has any other suggestions about supplements or nutriceuticals I should investigate, please tell me about them. My main goal is to keep Cooper as comfortable and pain free as he is right now for as long as possible because my big 'ol goofy boy deserves it!!
> Cooper and I wish all of your and your fur babies a wonderful Christmas full of happy times and stockings full of dog treats!


I am so sorry to hear about Cooper's cancer. I remember you and Bodie. 
I will be praying that you and Cooper have lots of quality time left. Our Smooch, also a rescue, went to the Rainbow Bridge at about 12 years old from cancer. We also were lucky to have her for a long time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and Cooper as you are faced with making the decision of how to go forward with his treatment. 

I pray Cooper continues to do well, enjoys each and every day, and you have many days to come together. 

Merry Christmas to you, Cooper and your family.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Thank you all for your kinds words and wishes. As parents of goldens our common bond is their smiles and ever happy attitudes. I now know more about soft tissue sarcoma than I ever cared to and have added it to all the stuff I know about lymphoma and hemangiosarcoma (the cancers that took my other 2 goldens). Our chosen breed is riddled with cancer, but I have a feeling that won't change anyone's decision to keep one in our lives . Cooper had a visit to the vet yesterday as the tumor on his butt has become red and oozy and somewhat painful. He is now on antibiotics and I'm putting A&D ointment and neosporin on it to keep a layer over it as it is very near his anus. We have added tramadol to the meloxicam he was already on for arthritis. He still wants to run and play and is happy, although he did not finish his breakfast for the first time ever. Not sure if all the meds might not be upsetting his tummy, but he happily finished the cat's food so maybe not. 
As far as treatment, I have discussed his case with the oncologists at UC Davis and Colorado State. It came down to a choice between daily chemo ( aka metronomic chemo with cytoxin or palladia) or doxirubicin. I was leaning towards the daily chemo as cytoxin at least, does not have as many side effects, but the studies haven't shown it has much affect on high grade tumors like Cooper's. The doxi "might" be more effective, but at a cost of likely side effects. He was very stressed at the vet's yesterday and they weren't even doing anything to him. We had to see a different vet since it was a Sat and she reminded me that chemo would not only require trips for the infusion, but also followup labs, all requiring multiple pokes and prodding. So, I made the decision to put him in hospice care and just make him comfortable as long as we can. Someone on here made the excellent point that our dogs live "in the moment". There is no yesterday or tomorrow for them. Right now, his "today" is a good one and I hope we can keep it that way for awhile. This decision has been hard, but I have to be grateful that I had the opportunity and time to make this decision. My other 2 GRs died within days of their diagnosis- there was nothing we could do. All the vets have said the same thing, GRs will wait until the absolute last minute to show they are sick or in pain. The vet yesterday said if he had been a chihuahua, there would be no question. 

What have I learned? Well, number one, get insurance so I can take advantage of the senior care offered much earlier. Be aggressive about checking all the lumps. I assumed they were ALL lipomas since most of them were. Sarcomas, when still low grade, are treatable. And, most importantly, try to live in the moment as they do. Enjoy every minute we have them and take lots and lots of pictures. My daughter took some awesome ones of Cooper with her new camera. I'll post some when she sends them to me!
Happy New Year to all of you and your furbabies!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I couldn't have said it better, you have done your homework. We went down a similar path and then didn't look back. It's very hard, I know.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Rookie's Dad - I remember the many wonderful and also heartbreaking posts about Rookie. They do "leave footprints on our hearts" don't they? I figured people make bucket lists when their time runs short, so we took Cooper to Lake Tahoe today to see snow for the first time. What else would a dog want on his bucket list I wonder? Taste tester at Ben and Jerry's? (ok, that might be mine, lol). Here are pics as proof he had fun!















































Yes, he's wearing his Christmas sweater. He's got bald patches all over from procedures so I figured he could use it (and I didn't have to explain said bald patches).


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

What a beautiful boy! He looks like he LOVED the snow!! I love how you are taking care of his "bucket list" .


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

*Update on Cooper*

Well, it's been a month since I made the decision to not pursue treatment and Coop is still chugging along . The antibiotics helped calm down the inflammation on his buttock, but it came right back when we finished them so he has been on them every day. The lump hurts him when I touch it although it does not seem to bother him otherwise. I found a spray on antibiotic with lidocaine which I think works better at keeping the lump dry and hopefully less painful and I try to keep it covered and clean with a pair of ladies panties. Poor guy. He tolerates them quite well surprisingly. I think the blue goes quite well with his coat color!








They put him on Cephalexin (Kelfex) and it definately caused him to lose interest in his kibble although no diarrhea thankfully. Keeping that area clean with loose stools would be impossible. I have him on high quality, high protein kibble from Evo, but have had to add canned dog food to it to get him to eat it. He inhales it that way so he's still hungry. He's still happy, wants to play and super duper spoiled with treats like buffalo tendons, cow trachea and a water buffalo horn. Oh and the cream cheese and peanut butter for the pills! He does make a coughing noise (I call it "horking") occasionally that worries me means his lung tumor is growing, but it doesn't seem to bother him as much as it does us. We had some nice warm weather last weekend so we took him swimming in the river, his fave activity. Not really a bucket list item since he swims there all summer, but fun! I was worried getting his lump wet would make it worse, and it did get oozy, but it was worth it to see him dive for rocks, roll in the sand and paddle around. I can tell he's slowing a bit so we didn't stay long.







In a couple of weeks he gets a visit from my sister's malti zhu puppy which should qualify as bucket list #3 since he hasn't played with a puppy in years. She's very little. but quite bold and brave and Coop's a pushover so it ought to be fun  I'm not much for little pocket dogs, but she's pretty freaking cute! I hope we get lots more time with him feeling good. We just had to euthanize our cat due to kidney disease and Cooper is alone now. That's 2 animals we've lost in less than a year so I'd rather not have to make that kind of decision again for a bit.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

What a very nice update and it is wonderful to see him enjoying bucket list fun times and all of life's simple pleasures and treats. I agree - blue and tan go well together and quite the fad these days!

He is a sweety pie that is for sure!

Wishing for you lots of good quality days together!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cooper looks great, sounds like he's really enjoying his "Bucket List" activities and adventures. Good for you for making his life so full and enjoyable. 
There's nothing more precious than an Old Gold.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't post on the GF cancer section so much any more, kinda hard, but I really enjoyed the pic.'s of Cooper at the lake and in the river. It brought back fond memories. Cooper looks good, I wish you and Cooper the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bodiesmummy*

Bodiesmummy

Cooper looks beautiful in all of the pictures.
So sorry for what you both are going through!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Loved seeing the pictures of Cooper...he looks great!!! Glad you are letting him have all the fun he wants!!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

We had to visit the vet today. Cooper's tumor is pressing on his rectum and he's having trouble pooping so a stool softener is in order. She gave us a different antibiotic too to see if this one won't upset his tummy. No poking and prodding, lots of attention from everyone and he ate cookies out of every cookie jar they have so not a stressful trip. Of course, ANY trip to the vet now results in an ice cream cone








That's a happy face


----------



## Honeydew's mom (Feb 1, 2015)

I have been visiting the forum everyday since starting our own sad journey with Honeydew on 3 January 2015 She was diagnosed with aggressive form of lymphoma. Your picture of him eating ice cream made me smile. Honeydew loves to eat ice cream too. I cry reading all the posts but find strength in the love I read about.


----------



## Honeydew's mom (Feb 1, 2015)

Honeydew waiting for a ice cream yesterday


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Honeydew's mom said:


> I have been visiting the forum everyday since starting our own sad journey with Honeydew on 3 January 2015 She was diagnosed with aggressive form of lymphoma. Your picture of him eating ice cream made me smile. Honeydew loves to eat ice cream too. I cry reading all the posts but find strength in the love I read about.


I'm sorry you have to go through this with Honeydew. She's beautiful! I found this forum last year when my Bodie was diagnosed with hemangio. Yes, I get sad too seeing that so many of us and our fur babies have to go through the big '"C", but the support is so necessary. I just spend lots of time looking at people's puppy posts to make up for the sad ones. Finding out about Cooper ahead of time is a double edged sword. Don't get me wrong, I am sooo grateful we have this time to spoil him and make sure he enjoys every minute he has left, but all my other animals left us so fast we had no time to "dwell" or question the timing at the end. Someone here said that the dogs live in the moment and I have taken that to heart. Every day we get with him is a blessing. Take lots of pictures and make lots of memories with your Honeydew. No one can take that away from you! Best wishes


----------



## Honeydew's mom (Feb 1, 2015)

I am feeling the same way about knowing when. My first Golden went to the Vet and did not come home and I always felt that I should have brought her home to spoil..but Dr advised no..now with Honeydew she is home and being spoiled even more than always but it beaks my heart to watch her decline her days are good and her nights are hard.. my heart breaks to look at her sweet face.. I hope I know when to do what is best for her . I read on this site in one of the threads it is better to be.1 day early than 1 hour too late I hope Cooper had a good day today. Honeydew loves her toys and still greets every visitor with a toy every time.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Honeydew's mom said:


> I am feeling the same way about knowing when. My first Golden went to the Vet and did not come home and I always felt that I should have brought her home to spoil..but Dr advised no..now with Honeydew she is home and being spoiled even more than always but it beaks my heart to watch her decline her days are good and her nights are hard.. my heart breaks to look at her sweet face.. I hope I know when to do what is best for her . I read on this site in one of the threads it is better to be.1 day early than 1 hour too late I hope Cooper had a good day today. Honeydew loves her toys and still greets every visitor with a toy every time.


Aw, she looks so adorable with her stuffie! Cooper just shreads stuffed things, but maybe I should just let him since it gives him such joy to be destructive . We all are unsure of what's right or best for our babies. We just have to go with our gut since we know them best of all. I had a serious "chat" with Cooper and told him he needed to tell me when it was time. Both of my other GRs were gone so quickly after diagnosis that there really wasn't room for doubt. I told our vet that, while I appreciate the early diagnosis and every moment we have with him, having the extra time is stressful and the uncertainty is awful. She told me about her last dog who only made it 3 weeks post diagnosis and she still feels guilty that, in the days before diagnosis, she didn't spend as much time with him or take him for walks because she was busy. Basically hinting that I have the "luxury" of time to spoil him, take pictures and spend every free minute with him. And she's right of course. Keep us posted on your girl (do you have a seperate post for her? The support from this forum is very much needed at times like this) and give her loves from Cooper and me <3


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper and Honeydew*

Praying for Cooper and Honeydew, two beautiful sweethearts!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honeydew*



Honeydew's mom said:


> I am feeling the same way about knowing when. My first Golden went to the Vet and did not come home and I always felt that I should have brought her home to spoil..but Dr advised no..now with Honeydew she is home and being spoiled even more than always but it beaks my heart to watch her decline her days are good and her nights are hard.. my heart breaks to look at her sweet face.. I hope I know when to do what is best for her . I read on this site in one of the threads it is better to be.1 day early than 1 hour too late I hope Cooper had a good day today. Honeydew loves her toys and still greets every visitor with a toy every time.


We've always taken our dogs to our vet and have been blessed to be with them at the end. I believe as long as we are there our dogs don't care where they are.

It breaks my heart to read about Honeydew and Cooper. Reminds me of my Smooch and my Snobear.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Good to see sweet Bodie still enjoying life, I was in your shoes last year and it is very hard to visit this section. I lost my Bonnie October 2013 to Osteosarcoma, and Clyde in January to another cancer (an ultrasound showed it was all through him). With both of them I was given two wonderful joyous months to live in the moment. I am glad to see the same for your boy. May you have many, many more "Bucket List" days! Carpe Diem!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I too was given some time from diagnosis to spoil my Autumn. My Callie I never had a chance as she had a massive seizure she never came out of. In hindsight that time was truly a blessing. You are able to be with them on their journey through those uncertain times and I think it is very comforting when the time does finally come to know that you have been by their side throughout it all. Cherish your time no matter how long it is. I gave my girl a lot of massages and I know she loved that. May you two both have the strength and peace to get through this.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Oh, that's terrible! I'm so sorry to hear about your beloved Cooper. I'll keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

I truly believe I am fortunate that we found Cooper's cancer before he had symptoms which has allowed us this precious time together. I am completely comfortable with the decisions about his care that I have made so far too. Unlike my poor vet who teared up telling me about her boy. Clearly she is wracked with guilt because she feels she should have known earlier, been able to do something, paid more attention to him, etc. She started her dog on chemo just so she wouldn't have any "what ifs" later, but he only survived to get one dose. I chose not to go down that road because the time it "may" have bought Cooper could have been spent being sick and certainly poked and prodded and there was no way I wanted to put him through that. Much more fun to be endlessly attended to, chase some bunnies and LIVE what life he has left


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bodiesmummy*



Bodiesmummy said:


> I truly believe I am fortunate that we found Cooper's cancer before he had symptoms which has allowed us this precious time together. I am completely comfortable with the decisions about his care that I have made so far too. Unlike my poor vet who teared up telling me about her boy. Clearly she is wracked with guilt because she feels she should have known earlier, been able to do something, paid more attention to him, etc. She started her dog on chemo just so she wouldn't have any "what ifs" later, but he only survived to get one dose. I chose not to go down that road because the time it "may" have bought Cooper could have been spent being sick and certainly poked and prodded and there was no way I wanted to put him through that. Much more fun to be endlessly attended to, chase some bunnies and LIVE what life he has left


Bodiesmummy: I would have made the same decisions. I know you will enjoy each and every day to the fullest with sweet Cooper!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm with Karen, I made the same decisions, live for today, and try to enjoy what ever time we had. Of course, it's easy to say, not so easy to do. I have followed Cooper's journey, and Bodie's, Bodie went to the bridge almost the same day as Rookie. One regret I have is I didn't give Rookie ice cream, he would have liked that.

By the way, I had the same talk with Rookie, I told him he needed to let me know when it was time. He did. Thinking about you Cooper.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I read something today that I thought I'd pass on, "You can destroy your now worrying about tomorrow." Janis Joplin. It's from a great little book, "Golden Rules" by Denver Bryan, published by Willow Creek Press. If you are having a bad day, it will pick you up.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Bodiesmummy,
I totally respect and agree with your decision to enjoy the time you have with Cooper and to make him as comfortable as possible, without cancer treatment. Approximately 8 years ago, I lost our first dog with cancer, Sassy to lymphoma. Thinking we were doing the right thing we transported her 2 times a week across the state (we lived in Florida) to the vet training university (a 3 hour drive each way) so she could receive chemotherapy. It was hard on her and hard on us because we hoped so much for a miracle that didn't happen. She went into remission for a very very short period but we lost her 4 months after chemo started. It was one of the hardest things we ever went though but really brought home how fragile our dogs are and how advancements aren't really at a level where a cure can be obtained rather than a short term increase in longevity (and please people don't attack me, I know some dogs do survive, but the majority don't). I would give anything to turn the clock back and just enjoy the time we had with her without putting her through the long travel for drugs that made her very sick and decreased her quality of life while she went through it. I know I don't need to tell you to savor every moment with Cooper, because we all know you are. Enjoy your time, make him as comfortable as you can and just enjoy one another. All they want to do is love us and have us to love them back. Who can ask for anything more than that.
My prayers are with you as you go through this together.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

*cooper's puppy visit*

So, in retrospect, having a puppy visit for a few days may _not_ have been on Cooper's bucket list! He's been very patient with Coco, a 13 week old, 4lb Maltese Shitzu mix, but she's relentless The video shows there was no way was she getting his cow trachea!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W54J6QJSvs

















It was very hard to not get blurry pictures of the little squirt- she moves constantly. I think he will sleep very well the next few days......


----------



## Honeydew's mom (Feb 1, 2015)

Cooper is such a good boy...the look on his face us priceless ..I can't help but wonder if he is really thinking....just one bite it would only be just one bite no o n e would notice that she is gone...mmmmmm....thanks for the smile s


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

How is honeydew doing? I know there are some effective treatments for lymphoma unlike some of the other cancers. Let us know!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like Cooper was such a good boy with the puppy. I had to giggle at the look on his face...I agree with you...I don't think it was on his bucket list.


----------



## Honeydew's mom (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for asking about Honeydew. She has really good days but her breathing has changed so I know ....my heart hurts so bad I can hardly breathe. the last 51 days have been full of treats, visits to the park, and hours of doggie kisses and love. I have no regrets for our choices she has been with us every day every minute and up until the last few hours you almost didn't know she was sick she still greets ever one at the door with a toy and a waggle butt. I will miss her greeting me at the door always happy always full of love. At end of day. ... 
I hope Cooper's days are good and he is still enjoy ing his bucket list of.fun ..


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

I am so, so sorry that Honeydew is not doing well. I have no magic words to make the pain you're feeling go away, but know you are not alone here. I love the Garth Brooks song The Dance. The words resonate with me right now after the loss of my GR Bodie and my cat Kona in such a short time and now Cooper's illness.

_And now I'm glad I didn't know
The way it all would end the way it all would go
Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain
But I'd have had to miss the dance_

I would not have missed "dancing" with any of the animals I have lost in my life. The joy they bring us far outweighs the pain. I wish you wonderful moments and memories with Honeydew in the remaining time you have with her before her journey to the bridge.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

*Cooper's like the energizer bunny- he keeps on ticking *

Well, Coop recovered from the crazy puppy visit nicely and is still loving life. We had a really warm day 2 weekends ago and a trip to the river was in order. The water was cold from snow melt so he didn't want to swim, but he did an excellent job clearing the shore of submerged rocks and large sticks. He has quite the pile built up 








Best news of all, a yogurt shop opened in our tiny hamlet and he taste tested some french vanilla after his outing








The next day I took him to a big horse show right behind our house. We used to have horses and he and Bodie grew up running loose on the ranch. I knew he would enjoy the smells and all the dogs that are always at shows and he ate half my sandwich, so a good day truly.

While I know things will change eventually, right now he still wants to go on his walks and, although his bunny chasing is half-hearted now, he gives it a shot still . He has more lumps/tumors every where under his skin and the one on his bum is just awful to look at. The stool softeners work to make sure he can poop still. Terrible to pick up though:yuck: He is having more trouble getting up from the floor, so I got him some stretchy rubber booties to wear when we aren't at home to help him. They work better than boots because he can feel his feet through the rubber and the traction is good. They don't breathe so he only wears them when necessary. He's such a good boy about them and the panties he has to wear occasionally. Food wise, he won't eat kibble anymore, but loves the food I make him now. Tonight's concoction is a casserole of ground beef, rice, lentils and sweet potato. I'll add some canned dog food to stretch it a bit, but he ate 2 big scoops of it still warm from the pan (after he ate his dinner too)! Bologna and peanut butter is the "trick" of choice to get him to take his pills. Tramadol must smell terrible to him because he will avoid those with a vengeance without the bologna. The treat jar is full of biscuits, duck jerky and tendons. I just wanted to update you all on my sweet boy. Hopefully there will be many more before we have to say goodbye:crossfing


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad for the update on Cooper. He's the man...still having fun!!!


----------



## Honeydew's mom (Feb 1, 2015)

I was happy to read about Cooper's latest adventures. His meals and snacks sound yummy...why would he want kibble...smart dog. Enjoy the dance....ice cream(yogurt) pics still most endearing to me ...After a very bad night 
Honeydew has had a string of good happy days


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

*Cooper lost his battle yesterday*

Our hearts are breaking, but we sent him to the bridge to be with his brother Bodie peacefully and painlessly. He passed in the grass outside the vet's office surrounded by pastures so his last memories were not of a sterile, scary vet's office. His last day was spent getting massaged and playing at a nearby green space with lots of great smells and gopher holes. He even found a yellow golf ball he wanted me to throw. It did make me doubt my decision seeing him so happy, but when we offered him a hamburger and ice cream cone, he refused both. I asked him to tell me when it was time and he did precious boy. His tumor had grown large enough to make defecating very difficult and he didn't want to eat much for a few days. I could not see waiting any longer and watch him get more miserable by the day. He made it 3 months from diagnosis with no treatment other than a good diet, pain medication, K-9 immunity, fish oil and stool softeners at the end. I feel good that we attempted to fill his "bucket list" with things he would enjoy (with perhaps the exception of rolling in something stinky) and that he got lots of attention he didn't have to share with anyone else. Supposedly we rescued him, but it really was the other way around. He truly was the happiest, doofiest dog ever and brought joy to everyone he met.
Losing all my fur babies in less than a year is awful and our house is so empty now. No toenails clicking a happy dance before dinner, no pleading eyes and drooling lips while we eat, no spinning in circles in front of the door at the first hint of movement towards a leash . I know someday we will welcome another dog or cat into our hearts, but they won't replace the memories of the dear ones we have lost. Someone posted this and it is so true:








And here are pictures from Cooper's last few days and one of him and his best bud Bodie who met him at the bridge..
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Thank you to everyone who offered advice and support on this journey. Knowing we were not alone in our pain and suffering meant a lot to us. Nancy, Haley and Hannah


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So, sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy (I love the picture from February of him in the water). It looks like his last days were filled with joy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

I am so very sorry about Cooper. You did the kindest thing for him, because you loved him. He and his pals, Bodie and Kona, will be together forever now!
I added Cooper to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-3.html#post5459098

P.S. I agree that rescue dogs RESCUE US!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am sobbing like a baby reading this, I am so very sorry for your loss. They do indeed leave a hole in our hearts. You had three wonderful months and enjoyed every day, Fly Free Sweet, Sweet Cooper!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your loss of Cooper and all your fur babies in less than a year, actually in less than 9 months, it is a really hard to take. My thoughts and prayers are with you, hope we meet with all of them one day again.
Run free sweet boy and play with your brother and so many others of our beautiful goldens. 
Hugs to your mummy.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

So so sorry Cooper had to move on. The good always seem to go way too early. Their lives are so short compared to ours and it's heart breaking to lose them.


----------



## Hailey (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry to learn of your loss. My heart is broken for you and your family. I'm so glad you got to spend a lot of quality time with him at the end. Your pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Honeydew's mom (Feb 1, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of Cooper. Your thread and his adventures and pictures have helped me with Honeydew's journey so much ...you will never know how your kindness and his ice cream picture made such a impact in the darkest time Of trying to know what to do. May he always have fun now with Bodie . Thank you.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved Cooper!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry it was time to say goodbye to Cooper. As I type through tears my heart goes out to you. He is now playing with Bodie once again.
He will live in your heart forever!!! RIP sweet Cooper...you will be missed.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Honeydew's mom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of Cooper. Your thread and his adventures and pictures have helped me with Honeydew's journey so much ...you will never know how your kindness and his ice cream picture made such a impact in the darkest time Of trying to know what to do. May he always have fun now with Bodie . Thank you.


I'm glad telling Coopers story has helped you on your journey. Reading other's stories after Bodie passed helped me know I did the right thing and I felt telling about Cooper was a way to give back. We all feel doubt and guilt making the hard decisions, but I know without a doubt we made his last few months as happy as we could and loved him every minute. I'm truly sorry you have to go through this as well. Honeydew will tell you when she's ready and you will be at peace knowing you loved her well. Blessings my friend.


----------

